# Nova Estação



## criz0r (4 Set 2011 às 01:31)

Boas noites pessoal um abraço a todos desde jál! Depois de alguns meses sem participar aqui no Fórum devido a motivos profissionais cá estou eu de volta ao mundo dos Meteoloucos!

Mostro-vos agora a minha mais recente aquisição, uma Lacrosse WS9135. Não é uma Estação profissional nem perto disso mas enquanto não me decidir por uma melhor esta ainda que provisoriamente dá-me as informações básicas de que necessito.








Amanhã tiro fotos do "abrigo improvisado" que fiz para o sensor devido há radiação solar e á respectiva Estação  .

Cumprimentos!


----------

